# Sharkathon



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Post updates and pics here! How was fishing and how did the weather hold?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I'll update later with pics, wife won women's. Loved the weather! Saturday surf was freakin brutal.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Awesome! Can't wait until the pics and reports start coming in! Congrats to you and your wife!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's a couple from the cell phone.


----------



## lipjerker (Apr 27, 2012)

Atta Girl!
Well done....Awesome catch.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats yall! Nice bull!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

No more updates yet!? I'm dying. Who won the men's shark and what kind of shark and how big? 

I heard the weather was bad. How was the camping and fishing overall?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

HuntinforTail said:


> No more updates yet!? I'm dying. Who won the men's shark and what kind of shark and how big?
> 
> I heard the weather was bad. How was the camping and fishing overall?


1st place: 6'10.25" Bull
2nd place: 6'10" Bull

1st place trout was 25.5" and the same dude who took 1st last year.

Don't quote me but I think Redfish winners were all in the high 30's inches.

1st place kids I believe was a 28" stingray.

Rain was a nice addition and not so bad, but Saturday sucked balls as far as fishing goes. Current was RIPPING and waves were whitecapping as far as the eye could see with wind running in from the South straight down the beach sandblasting any exposed skin.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow! The last few years of sharkathon have just been bad luck!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's a couple shots of the sand snakes from the wind, some rain (pic was taken about 9:15am), and check-in. I ended up rescuing a kayaker who's yak filled up with water about 1/4 mile out from my lines on Friday due to the waves breaking over and draining through his hatches.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

justletmein said:


> 1st place: 6'10.25" Bull
> 2nd place: 6'10" Bull
> 
> 1st place trout was 25.5" and the same dude who took 1st last year.
> ...


Wow! That's some lousy catches, considering the number and quality of people fishing. It's a testament to how bad the conditions can affect the catching.

Congrats to your wife on her shark. :cheers:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Seems to be about par for Sharkathon though. Phil's hammer was 7 something and seems like a lot of years a 6 foot + change wins it. Interestingly enough, all sharks announced were Bull sharks and I didn't hear of any other type of shark caught.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

all bulls, and thats weird... in 2010 it was all spinners if I'm not mistaken

I fished all weekend in the redfish division and only logged one catch at 22.5"

I knew I should have eaten it instead of logging it in the tourney!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jc said:


> all bulls, and thats weird... in 2010 it was all spinners if I'm not mistaken
> 
> I fished all weekend in the redfish division and only logged one catch at 22.5"
> 
> I knew I should have eaten it instead of logging it in the tourney!


We should have eaten that 24" the wife caught too. Seth was begging for some Redfish on the Halfshell.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Hmm i seem to catch all bulls when I get into bad weather conditions too. They must tolerate it better. That wind looks like it was crazy! I have yet to make it down to sharkathon, but i'm vowing to go next year no matter what!


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

LOL....every year i tell myself, im gonna run smaller baits, closer to the beach, fish more castables etc!

Sure enough, as soon as we start running baits its jackheads and 400yd drops :hairout:

Glad its over! Time to fish!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

justletmein said:


> Seems to be about par for Sharkathon though. Phil's hammer was 7 something and seems like a lot of years a 6 foot + change wins it. Interestingly enough, all sharks announced were Bull sharks and I didn't hear of any other type of shark caught.


Bulls are much more tolerant of muddy or sandy water than most other sharks. When we are fishing out of the kayaks, we often catch bulls in the sandy water with the bull reds. When we move out to the green water, we start catching BTs and Spinners.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

justletmein said:


> Seems to be about par for Sharkathon though. Phil's hammer was 7 something and seems like a lot of years a 6 foot + change wins it. Interestingly enough, all sharks announced were Bull sharks and I didn't hear of any other type of shark caught.


I haven't entered Sharkathon in 5 or 6 years, but that is what I was thinking - That the winning shark is seldom a monster.


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

we stayed sunday night and got a 5' blacktip around 10 pm had another short run about 30 min. later and that was all the action i seen the whole trip, except trying to save our canopy in the pouring rain friday night!..lol


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

We got skunked again! Hammered by storms Friday & Saturday night. That being said, had a great time. Met some great people & gave it our best effort. 
The two guys who won my rods were all smiles. It made sponsoring all the more worthwhile. Can't wait for next year. We started planning when we got in the truck to come home.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

PBD539 said:


> We got skunked again! Hammered by storms Friday & Saturday night. That being said, had a great time. Met some great people & gave it our best effort.
> The two guys who won my rods were all smiles. It made sponsoring all the more worthwhile. Can't wait for next year. We started planning when we got in the truck to come home.


is this Shawn?


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Yep, that is Shawn...


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Ya I already have my game plan for next year.....


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Congrats to your wife JJ. Didnt get a chance to meet you guys. Maybe next time. 

Yea the weather sucked, current was ripping and nothing picked up our baits. Got a nice 26.5" red fish with the first cast but nothing really to show for after that. 

I did win 2 out of 3 door prizes though. Daiwa Saltist 30T on a 13' rod from Roys and 1900 yards of 130lb mono with some circle hooks from John at Shark Outlet.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

WHAT said:


> I did win 2 out of 3 door prizes though. Daiwa Saltist 30T on a 13' rod from Roys and 1900 yards of 130lb mono with some circle hooks from John at Shark Outlet.


I saw you grab that Saltist combo, I wanted that one BAD! Congrats man. :cheers:

Those door prizes drove me nuts! Danced all over my numbers and never hit... I had one ticket they called the number directly before it, and the 3 numbers directly after it. My other ticket they called the number directly after it and then jumped all over within several numbers before and after it. Argh!!!!!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

thanks to Shoal Patrol and all other sponsors... I won dik in door prizes as usual but my boy walked with some $80 Evolution pliers, a buncha 20/0 circles and a Zebco hat... he loves that hat!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jc said:


> thanks to Shoal Patrol and all other sponsors... I won dik in door prizes as usual but my boy walked with some $80 Evolution pliers, a buncha 20/0 circles and a Zebco hat... he loves that hat!


It's a lucky fishing hat from now on, even got the gold cap fishing hook on it now. 
Those pliers are awesome and those hooks are gonna catch him a winning fish next year for sure. I'll yak the baits.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

justletmein said:


> I saw you grab that Saltist combo, I wanted that one BAD! Congrats man. :cheers:
> 
> Those door prizes drove me nuts! Danced all over my numbers and never hit... I had one ticket they called the number directly before it, and the 3 numbers directly after it. My other ticket they called the number directly after it and then jumped all over within several numbers before and after it. Argh!!!!!


Thanks. Thats sucks man, it was like that for me but finally my numbers started hitting.

It was my first time to enter the tournament. Although the conditions sucked it was still pretty cool. Lots of nice trucks and some hardcore fisherman. We pulled anchor on Saturday evening and headed off the beach.

Our baits wern't sticking and the ones that were sticking were getting burried in the sand making it almost impossible to get them back. We had some nice baits out that never got touched. The whiting were eating our cut skipjack and the skipjack was eating our cut whiting!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

WHAT said:


> Thanks. Thats sucks man, it was like that for me but finally my numbers started hitting.
> 
> It was my first time to enter the tournament. Although the conditions sucked it was still pretty cool. Lots of nice trucks and some hardcore fisherman. We pulled anchor on Saturday evening and headed off the beach.
> 
> Our baits wern't sticking and the ones that were sticking were getting burried in the sand making it almost impossible to get them back. We had some nice baits out that never got touched. The whiting were eating our cut skipjack and the skipjack was eating our cut whiting!


We saw a LOT of trucks heading North on Saturday, constant stream for several hours it seems. I was beginning to freak out over how many trucks were actually South of us, must have been crowded down there. We stuck it out and I was planning to fish late into the night on Saturday with JC but my energy reserves bottomed out hard right as conditions started to improve later that night and I had to cave in to the tent.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Greatwhite said:


> is this Shawn?


Yep its me!



jc said:


> thanks to Shoal Patrol and all other sponsors... I won dik in door prizes as usual but my boy walked with some $80 Evolution pliers, a buncha 20/0 circles and a Zebco hat... he loves that hat!


Thanks JC! We are going to be a gold sponsor next year!! It made my day, all the great comments about our rods. We will have several more next year as well as some "bling'd out" Shoal Patrol _Chick Sticks!!_

Shawn


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

Ha, good stuff man.

Yeah, south was crowded bad as usual. I figured by now people would have learned that that area is the first to start loading up. We had a decent position and showed up on a decent location, only to have someone set up right on top of us. 

Such is sharkathon. Oh well, it was fun


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Greatwhite said:


> Ha, good stuff man.
> 
> Yeah, south was crowded bad as usual. I figured by now people would have learned that that area is the first to start loading up. We had a decent position and showed up on a decent location, only to have someone set up right on top of us.
> 
> Such is sharkathon. Oh well, it was fun


I drove all the way to the high 30's on Thursday, setup camp, drove all the way back to base camp to get in line for numbers, drove all the way back to camp to sleep for 3 hours, drove all the way back to base camp for registration, drove all the way back out to camp to start fishing. 2 hours later I've got 3 trucks setting up camp 75 yards from me and a single truck 100 yards behind me. LOL FML. Next year I'm gonna sleep in at the 5mm and drive down and just pull up next to some random person, introduce myself, and start fishing. LOL...

Good thing those guys setup 75 yards from me though, they only had one kayak and I watched it start sinking 1/4 mile out in front of my lines and dude was heading North with the current FAST. I looked over and his buddies were still fishing and seemed to have no idea he was even in trouble (he wasn't yakking a bait, he was fishing from the yak) and he was going further out and trying to swim the yak in. I paddled out and brought him back in. I learned something that day, a yak half filled with water and dragging a dude behind it is freaking HEAVY! LOL


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

justletmein said:


> Good thing those guys setup 75 yards from me though, they only had one kayak and I watched it start sinking 1/4 mile out in front of my lines and dude was heading North with the current FAST. I looked over and his buddies were still fishing and seemed to have no idea he was even in trouble (he wasn't yakking a bait, he was fishing from the yak) and he was going further out and trying to swim the yak in. I paddled out and brought him back in. I learned something that day, a yak half filled with water and dragging a dude behind it is freaking HEAVY! LOL


Dang, that's wild! Good thing you were there. I wonder what was going through his mind when he knew he was in trouble and saw his buddies just chillen on the beach fishing.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

WHAT said:


> Dang, that's wild! Good thing you were there. I wonder what was going through his mind when he knew he was in trouble and saw his buddies just chillen on the beach fishing.


No way he could have seen them, by the time I decided to head out there he was probably 100 yards North of me and the swells were pretty decent at the time, he didn't even see me until I was right up on him. He was really calm when I got out there though, not sure he really understood how much trouble he was in, or perhaps he was just relieved to see someone show up in a yak so was able to relax then. It was hell dragging them behind me, but once we got into the breakers even though I knew I'd be rolling it was a big relief because they were able to push us in a little faster. I couldn't help but to float right into the guy's lines who were camped North of us, just couldn't paddle hard enough against the current to get out of the lines. We apologized but they were really cool and loaded up our yaks and gave us a ride back to our camps. Dude said he saw me trying to paddle South and was trying to wave me in but I was paddling so hard trying to stay out of the lines I didn't see him.


----------



## Sharkintrey25 (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Sharkintrey25 (May 31, 2012)

It was a fun tournament that was my first year fishing in it


----------

